# Anyone have expeirance with extense?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husbands ED problems are so severe that he can't even achieve an erection so I can touch him or intercourse at all. He was supposed to have his foreman give him some Celias, but the foreman forgot. Now we (I'm) desperate!! We bought extense to try for him. It took me really convincing him for him to even buy the stuff. My husband is still saying he's thinking about going to a dr to get a prescription for Celias, but knowing my husband he won't go. My husband works in AZ and we live in CO.
He's home for a short visit and he can't get an erection at all. 
Please I'm desperate....anyone have experience with extense at all.

This wife wants to touch her husbands hard penis do bad!! It's been 6 months since he was able to even cum!! We did have sex in August when I visited him, but he always lost his erection during intercourse 

Please someone with experience let me know if there might be any hope with this stuff until maybe I can finally get him to go to the dr to get Celias.
This wife is afraid of never having sex again unless I cheat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Your husband's sexual issues go deeper than a pill can provide cure for.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Your husband's sexual issues go deeper than a pill can provide cure for.


They possibly do go deeper, but he wasn't always like this. I'm getting desperate....I'm tired of the feel of my vibrator..I want something real and I feel the need to feel a hard penis.....I don't want to cheat at all, but the thought is there, but I really don't have any time away from my kids alone, so I don't have the chance anyway.

He tried real hard to get himself hard the other night and I could not turn him on at all even though he was touching me, I was making noise and I was touching him. I was wearing sexy sexy underwear too and we sleep naked except underwear at night


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You want him to want to be with you but yet you still think of cheating.

You cheated before...and the thought is still there.

The issues are deeper than sex.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

You don't want to cheat now? So, did you want to cheat before?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

pidge70 said:


> You don't want to cheat now? So, did you want to cheat before?


NO I don't really want to cheat, I want him... want to plesure him and I want to feel his penis and no one elses...When I cheated before it felt dirtya nd I imagined being with my husband...so no I really don't want to cheat...I'm just so desperate because I don't get to see my husband at all. Hes 800 miles away in AZ....We don't have a house, we live at his parents...so now is the only time we have together...Today is my last day with my husband and then early tomorrow morning hes on a plane again for AZ

I'm so desperate that I look at Xrated stuff on the internet, Is that cheating too??


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You don't really want to cheat. that sounds like some of you does.

What I think is happening here is you are horny (understandable) but yet your husband is emotionally destroyed. He simply cannot get it up because he wants intimacy and connection and doesn't feel that way now since you cheated. You just want to have sex (and make him feel good) but you aren't seeing it from his side.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

You don't say what is causing the ED problem. It could by any number of things on a very long list and many of these causes of ED cannot be helped by Viagra or Cialis.

Better to find out the cause of the ED first then decide on what to do about it.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know what he feels since he doesn't talk about it at all. I want intimacy too. I feel the intimacy is gone too, but we have lived seperate since middle of June. He says he's under an incredible amount of stress and he doesn't want to go back to AZ. He doesn't like being by himself. He says he thinks about quiting his job after all the holidays are over so he can be with me and we can file bankrupcy. Our current bankrupcy lawyer all of a sudden won't let us file chapter 7 even though we have lost everything. Says we have to file chapter 13. So we have to find a new lawyer. We have 3 special needs kids with one very severe. My husband says he just can't catch a break. Luckily my FIL talked to me husband last night and said this is life, there is always going to be something happening. FIL also told my husband how tough it is with the 3 kids and how I'm doing a great job and all I do is take care of the kids and get them the extensive medical care they need. My FIL knows nothing about the sexual problems, but does know about how my Husband gets mad at me for taking the kids to the dr


I don't want to cheat really and I really have no time. My world is crazy stressful, but I desire that intimate feeling of pleasing my partner. My husband and I used to have wild sex. I've not changed and I still desire everything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The fact that you say, "I don't want to cheat really and I really have no time" bothers me.

It's very wishy-washy. So the only reason you aren't cheating is because you have no time? Hm. Your husband could sense this in you. 
I couldn't make love to my husband if he cheated and didn't truly address it and then said he didn't want to cheat really...because he had to time.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> The fact that you say, "I don't want to cheat really and I really have no time" bothers me.
> 
> It's very wishy-washy. So the only reason you aren't cheating is because you have no time? Hm. Your husband could sense this in you.
> I couldn't make love to my husband if he cheated and didn't truly address it and then said he didn't want to cheat really...because he had to time.


I was thinking the same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Well again ED can be caused by a lot of things many of which ED pills won't fix. One of those is anxiety and stress and that sounds like it might be his problem. Another thing is living away may mean he is using porn heavily and again Viagra and Cialis won't fix porn induced impotence. But you should really do all you can to find out the cause otherwise you are just running around in circles.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

She cheated on him and he hadn't seen her since she told him that she cheated.

I think that could cause ED.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> She cheated on him and he hadn't seen her since she told him that she cheated.
> 
> I think that could cause ED.


:iagree:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mr B said:


> Well again ED can be caused by a lot of things many of which ED pills won't fix. One of those is anxiety and stress and that sounds like it might be his problem. Another thing is living away may mean he is using porn heavily and again Viagra and Cialis won't fix porn induced impotence. But you should really do all you can to find out the cause otherwise you are just running around in circles.


Hes shy with going to the Dr or even talking about his problem...so I just want something that May help...I know he won't go to the dr without me with him. I'm not living with him so I doubt hes going to go on his own. I fear that there is a medical problem but he won't even listen to me. He gets very angry when I say he might have a heart condition. It runs in the family, his biological father died early of heart attack and I fear a heart condition undiagnosed in my husband. All he says to me is if he dies than I'll be rich...That just hurts me so bad. I'm afraid of losing him in every way imaginable.

I know through our seperation that I can not truly love another and I know I'm the type of person that can't really have sex with someone I don't have intense feelings for. 

I do have a close friend that is a guy, hes in a far away state....I have no intimate feelings for him at all...but I can tell him anything and I did tell him that if my husband and I ever really divorced, I would have a hard time finding someone to love.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

People like you, women mostly, who "can't really have sex with someone I don't have intense feelings for" are handicapped sexually and tend to suffer more sexual loneliness than those who can have recreational sex and enjoy it. And depending on how strongly you feel about this, having an affair, even with someone you really feel strongly about may most likely end with you suffering from guilt. This is the price some women pay for needing deep intimacy on a non sexual level in a relationship before they will agree to sex. Having to feel strongly about someone is a very fragile premise to build your sexuality on because it is so fleeting and impermanent and will just end up causing the kind of sexual drought you are now suffering through, which will occur over and over throughout your life.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What, Mr. B?

She wants a connection with her husband.

What are you talking about?


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

I am talking about the fact that although she may want her husband that's not happening and because she feels the way she does about sex nothing is going to happen (with him or anyone else) unless he can get his problem fixed. Considering the sexual dysfunction and the separation distance-wise taking a lover would be her answer at least in the short term but if she needs to be in an intimate relationship for that to happen then she will continue to suffer sexual drought.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So you're telling her to cheat? 

dear god. Stop it.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

> I know through our seperation that I can not truly love another and I know I'm the type of person that can't really have sex with someone I don't have intense feelings for.


So....you had intense feelings for the OM?


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

that_girl said:


> So you're telling her to cheat?
> 
> dear god. Stop it.


there is no god honey...you might want to try Santa Claus instead.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol. Then dear santa. Dear Krishna, dear allah.

Whatever. 

She shouldn't cheat. She already did cheat...which is probably causing his ED.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Mr B said:


> there is no god honey...you might want to try Santa Claus instead.


And I'm not your honey.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr B said:


> there is no god honey...you might want to try Santa Claus instead.


Wrong forum for that, fella.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think my husband and I may have found a possible cause for his extreme ED. He had not told me that he had started his antidepreesant way back in early July...then the ED problems that started in early August may have been from the medication and stress. He was able to get an erection in August, but not keep it and he could not cum. He also never told me that he can't plesure himself, that he can't even get an erection for that.

He has stopped taking the antidepressant a couple days ago, but it will take time to get it out of his system. I won't be with him to tell a difference since he had to go back to work out of state today. He is going to continue to take the Extenze. Hes unwilling to go to a dr while working out of state because I can't go with him. He did express interest in me making him an appt in our home town for when he will be in town again.

My husband says he does have desire and hes so frustrated that he can't make love to me. His self asteem is way down because of it cause he wants to please me so badly.

I'm hoping the extense and stopping his medication will help a little bit. He will be back home again a few days for xmas and will be staying longer than he did this time.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mr B said:


> People like you, women mostly, who "can't really have sex with someone I don't have intense feelings for" are handicapped sexually and tend to suffer more sexual loneliness than those who can have recreational sex and enjoy it. And depending on how strongly you feel about this, having an affair, even with someone you really feel strongly about may most likely end with you suffering from guilt. This is the price some women pay for needing deep intimacy on a non sexual level in a relationship before they will agree to sex. Having to feel strongly about someone is a very fragile premise to build your sexuality on because it is so fleeting and impermanent and will just end up causing the kind of sexual drought you are now suffering through, which will occur over and over throughout your life.


I can have sex with someone different, but my expeirence with the affair last year says its not worth it. An affair is all fantasy and I never had any real feelings for this person at all. I know I didn't enjoy the sex like I do with my husband. I didn't even pay any attention to OMs penis at all.... Nothing can compare to my husbands penis when hes not having the ED problem. Also nothing can compare to the sexual experiences my husband and I have had with eachother and the memories that go with it. 

If my husband and I ever did go our seperate ways...I could have sex with others, but not love another


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

ExtenZe won't work for ED. This is a product that claims in can make the penis larger, not to treat ED. 

He needs to go to his Dr and have his Testosterone levels checked

ExtenZe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

If it was important to your husband, he'd take the hour out of his day and go to a doctors appointment. He won't do that. So what does that tell you?

Why the hell does he need you to go with him to talk to the doctor? Is he 12? 

I think I remember this same conversation/thread topic months ago, and posted the same questions. You two are going round and round in circles without actually doing anything to solve the problems. You're looking at the symptoms of the problems, rather than the actual problems themselves. He's going to take himself off his prescribed antidepressants rather than talk to a doctor and see if there's something else he could try instead, and this at a time that he's already stressed to the max. Maybe the antidepressants were prescribed for a reason?

I don't know what to tell you, but I suspect it doesn't matter. You two have so many issues, and you're unable to work on them because he's working away from home. I suspect you wouldn't find money for the counselling you both really need. Your husband won't seek help for his ED (which is a symptom of heart/arterial flow issues) most likely because he's embarrassed. So I just don't know where you two go from here.

C


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

PBear said:


> If it was important to your husband, he'd take the hour out of his day and go to a doctors appointment. He won't do that. So what does that tell you?
> 
> Why the hell does he need you to go with him to talk to the doctor? Is he 12?
> 
> ...


I don'y know either where to go from here....All my husband wants to do while hes gone working is work work work and thats exactly what he is doing. He is extremely codependant on me. He won't even go to a dr unless he is so sick and I call our insurance to find a place for him to go. 

I don't kn ow if any of you are family with this, but I truly suspect he has Aspergers since my 2 out of 3 of my kids have it. I know its not an excuse for his lack of taking care of himself.

I'm afraid also of him having heart disease, so afraid that I mentioned it right away. He told me he was fine since he passed his life insurance exam which was months and months and months ago. His Bio father died of heart attack, so I reminded him it runs in the family. 

He did say he wanted to go back to the urologist that performed his hernia surgery this last Febuary because he still has extreme pain after the surgery. Hes coming back for a visit Dec 22nd, so I'm hoping to get an appt with the same uroligist or possibly a secind opinion. Get his pain checked out and hopefully have a blood draw for hormones. My husband said its important to him to be able to make love to me and that hes very very sexually frustrated...so I hope this continues to push him to take care of himself.

I know we do have a lot of problems, but we are still trying to work on them with each of us so far away.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Have him see a urologist, it sounds medical to me, what about the mornings, doesnt he wake up with one? Really, try that route, cialis is awsome, a doctor will be able to give him free samples of that and others and see which works best, if he looks at porn that doesnt do the trick?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

roostr said:


> Have him see a urologist, it sounds medical to me, what about the mornings, doesnt he wake up with one? Really, try that route, cialis is awsome, a doctor will be able to give him free samples of that and others and see which works best, if he looks at porn that doesnt do the trick?


Hes expressed interest in going to a urologist and trying celias. His foreman was supposed to give him a few pills but "forgot"....I want to know whats medically going on too. This is so frustrating.....I really just wantt o have normal sex with my husband when he comes home for a visit, but still we can't do anything.....

With me not knowing he was back on his antidepressant since julya nd the problems starting in August...I really hope his problems were do to the antidepressant and the stress combined. IN the past he has been on antidepressants nad they all had eventually either taken his desire away or made him have ED problems....This problem is making him even more insecure...just want my secure husband back. He clearly did want to have sex with me on this visit, he looked forward to it for weeks....and for weeks told me he was going to fill me up with protein, LOL


----------



## justbidingtime (Sep 25, 2012)

All I wanted to know whether Extenze works or not or if anyone tried it......


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

justbidingtime said:


> All I wanted to know whether Extenze works or not or if anyone tried it......


A class action settlement has been proposed and preliminarily approved, to resolve plaintiff claims that ExtenZe maker Biotab Nutraceuticals, Inc engaged in deceptive marketing (advertising, labeling, promotion, etc.) by claiming it enlarged a man's penis despite the lack of any credible scientific evidence supporting that claim. Claimants can file claims for a full refund of documented purchases of ExtenZe, and a refund for up to $22.50 of undocumented purchases. The complaint also claims that the claims were made in violation of a pre-existing court-ordered injunction.[4][5] As of September 2011, the settlement has been awaiting a ruling from the court on a motion for final approval for 6 months.
ExtenZe's racing programs have also come under scrutiny, as ExtenZe and NASCAR driver Kevin Conway have been sued by Front Row Motorsports for lack of payment, and ExtenZe exclusively by Robby Gordon Motorsports, also for lack of payment.[citation needed]
In 2006, ExtenZe agreed to pay the Orange County, California, district attorney's office $300,000 in civil penalties for unfair business practices and false advertising. Susan Kang Schroeder of the DA's office said the company could not back up its claim that the pills caused users' penises to grow 27%. After several customers in Laguna Beach, California complained to the Better Business Bureau that ExtenZe was making them sick, the district attorney investigated. Investigations revealed that ExtenZe’s lead content was beyond the legal limits.[1]
Ira Sharlip, a spokesman for the American Urological Association, has said, "There is no such thing as a penis pill that works. These are all things that are sold for profit. There's no science or substance behind them."[6] The manufacturer does not give an exact increase in length that one should expect to be grown after using the pills but it does however state that the results are temporary and that they are to be seen only as long as the supplement is administered.[7] Although it has been marketed as a completely safe product, there have been side effects reported while using this product. Side effects from ExtenZe may include heart palpitations, migraines, dizzy spells, insomnia, anxiety and mood swings.
The ExtenZe side effects associated with the yohimbe extract include increased body temperature, increased blood pressure, sweating, increased heart rate, nausea, and upset stomach.[8] Other side effects can include aggression, pounding heart, restlessness, fever, feeling like fainting, hallucinations, muscle twitches or spasms, abnormal behavior, severe headache, bruising easily, shortness of breath, blurred vision, seizures, ringing in the ears, chest pain, confusion, loss of appetite, weight loss, vomiting, insomnia, mild skin rash, nervousness, cold feeling in the feet or hands, tingling or numbness in the feet or hands, and difficulty staying asleep.[9]
Individuals who are on prescription medication or who suffer from various medical conditions are recommended to consult a medical care provider before consuming ExtenZe. Also, if side effects are experienced, one is advised to interrupt taking the pills and visit a doctor.
NASCAR Sprint Cup Series teams Front Row Motorsports and Robby Gordon Motorsports have sued both Kevin Conway and ExtenZe for lack of payment. The original contract with FRM stipulated that Conway be placed in a top-35 car, and if Conway failed to qualify for two consecutive events or fell 300 points behind another rookie, the contract would be terminated. Conway's marketing firm, Exclaim, was also contractually obligated to pay the team in weekly installments. However, during the summer of 2010, Exclaim started to pay about $56,000, half of the intended $108,000. FRM is suing for $5.4 million. In Gordon's case, ExtenZe initially agreed to give him money in exchange for putting their logo on Gordon's car. However, when Conway was in danger of falling out of the top-35 in owners points, Gordon asked to drive the car with ExtenZe sponsorship and they initially agreed. However, ExtenZe refused to pay Gordon citing a breach of contract.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Btw, your husband shouldn't be taking ANY prescription drugs unless they're prescribed for him. The ED drugs in particular have all sorts of warnings that guys with heart issues shouldn't take them.

C


----------

